
Stanford writes in world's smallest letters (3 angstroms) - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/01/30/stanford.writes.worlds.smallest.letters
======
bouncingsoul
They should've used italic:
<http://www.typography.com/ask/showBlog.php?blogID=148>

